# Is taking two methyls really that bad?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Guys, Looking to tap into your fountain of knowledge. Is taking two methyls at the same time really that bad. I am selling some prohormones just now (see my post 'prohormones for sale') and the andro and norandro are as good as sold.

I have the Legal gear M1T & 4AD still to sell, they are both meth's. I will be keeping some back but want to know about taking two meths at the same time.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

4AD isnt usually methyaltes unless you bought M4AD


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

one of the trainers at my gym was on 4 methyls and hes alright nothing happened to him so im pretty sure 2 wont mess you up if your careful.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

tj73089

It sound like lots of your trainers are fu**ing idiots. Please do not condone the use of ridiculous stacks like 4 methyls simultaneously, one of our users may do it and injure themselves. You have absolutely no ground giving steroid or prohormone advice at your age, and if you continue to do so I will ban you.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone else think Tj's personal Trainer is the biggest w**ker on the planet


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

actualy its not just 1 trainer...and for your information ONE of trainers there thats not mine is in the Competition for Body for Life...hes in the top 5 to win a million dollars...i think he knwos what hes diong. his name is brian baker look it up... bartleville oklahoma trains at body by colaw just like me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

tj73089 said:


> actualy its not just 1 trainer...and for your information ONE of trainers there thats not mine is in the Competition for Body for Life...hes in the top 5 to win a million dollars...i think he knwos what hes diong. his name is brian baker look it up... www.bodyforlife.com bartleville oklahoma trains at body by colaw just like me.


omg u need to grow up boy!!and im real sure your trainer and this guuy are gonna love u comein here and tellin us just how dumb he is  and as above u need to sit and listern when it comes to addvice on this subject m8,,,,,its easy to tell your 16,,,u r just like my son know every thing,and its all wrong :?:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I know that anyone who stacks 4 methyl's doesn't know what there doing plain and simple.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The guy's been training one year wow fountain of knowledge. He's in good shape great but not exactly 20 years training like some guys on the board


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I smell, *sniff* *sniff* bullshit. Im putting in the first vote for this w**ker to be banned.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

banned.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol: never trust a yank :mrgreen:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

Yo Nick dont get mad you needa calm down...im not saying im ont ganna listen to anyone thats not as big as my trainer.. i was jus tired of yall talkin crap so i showed you how massive he is at 6'4 285 with 5percent bf. now i musta missed your stats still? well here i'll give you mine for a barely turned 16 year old.. 5'7 150 3.8 percent bf squat 295 bench 245.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

oh yeah and i started out at 126 pounds.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJ, again... STOP hijacking threads. This thread is:

"Is taking two methyls really that bad?"

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Nick apologies, for this comment

Mate no one is impressed by the accomplishments of your trainer in any way derivatively to you. So why you keep posting them I have no idea.

You said I talk crap. In the last few days we have had

1. What is an endocrine system

2. Taking 2 methyls isn't that bad

3. A lack of understanding about PS that for someone taking them is quite scary

4. A total failure to recognize what is and isn't superdrol

5. Support for a notion of taking 4 methylated compounds.

6. An ability to make points which manage to piss off around 90% of the board for complete lack of any understanding or knowledge on most subjects, and an ability to make yourself look a complete jackass with the intelligence of a farm animal to pretty much everyone here.

If i talk crap do I sense someone oozing s**t.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

and your 150 pounds be careful you dont fly away if there is a strong breeze. And isn't it past your bedtime.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyway sorry munter hunter. Taking 2 methyls at once would be quite harsh on the liver IMO


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha we got a comedian in the house! thats funny to bad my bench is only 30 pounds under yours... and your how much older and weigh how much more? yeah thats what i thought. Think before you talk crap young gun.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha no one is impressed? to bad i recall nick saying "your trainer is massive no one is doubting that" ide like to see sumone in here match his stats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

You can make up what stats you want off the top of your head, none of us will belive a word you say, your so full of sh1te its unbelivable.

We help each other on this board, we dont want false information comming from inconsiderate twats like yourself.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> haha no one is impressed? to bad i recall nick saying "your trainer is massive no one is doubting that" ide like to see sumone in here match his stats.


Do you help your trainer achieve these stats? Your extremly proud of them I'm not really sure how they affect you.Do they make you a better bodybuilder. If I pay a huger trainer to train me can I come on the board and boast about it. Am I a better bodybuilder.

Do you understand the word derivatively. Re read my post you dumb ass :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah your trainer's massive and really impressive. So what. Your not. DERIVATIVE look it up you dumb f**k

And yeah thats too bad about your bench I am SO upset I may go and cry right now as to how much significant impact your amazing benchpress has on my life.

you crack me up


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

You think im making that up? haha right. Yall seriously think i have nothing better to do than make that up? yeah... heres my pics...decide for yourself. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=253897&d=1132346144


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW your massive


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks i know i hear it all the time...but it never gets old


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha young guns so smart with his big words i wonder why hes on sum UK site trying to talk to people about bodybuilding and not opening up his own gym sense he knows sooo much about everything.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and i jus so happend to tlak to my trainer for a couple hours last night about working there next year as personal trainer and i gotta put on about 20 more pounds of lean muscel mass and he is recommending i take 3 m1ps 3 m1alphs and 3 granite x. as they all do differnet things... and to drink tons of water and take milk thistle with them. i asked if the stuff yall were sayin was ganna happen would happen and he said unless hes sum super human hes never heard about pro hormones doing that to sumone..the worse case hes heard is sumone having kidney problems and going straight to off cycle and drinking water and everything went back to normal....at 14 he started anabolics and studying them...i think he knows alot about them.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

come on big commando tom im waiting for ur responce on sum of this sense you think im lieing?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Because I'm doing a law degree Captain Careless. And its young gun I'm only 1 person. :wink:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha welllll i think ide rather listen to a personal trainer with degrees in nutrition, anabolics, resistence training, and so on..that has his own gym and hundreds and hundreds of clients. Than a 21 yaer old know it all lawyer.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can you please read the product info I posted about M1-P. Your personal trainer is now referred to as Captain Jackass for future reference. CJ for short.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

but you go big man on that big lawyer degree. you put away them bad guys!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Was that a joke CC?


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

nope im proud of ya big man. you keep up that hard work.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

I enjoyed reading this thread :mrgreen:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

hahaha i understood about 10 percent of what u just said with al the mates and recons... First off. Incase you didnt know this the reason i have to put on 20 more pounds is becaue MY BODY IS MY ADVERTISEMENT FOR TRAINING... your a moran...think about it..who wants to come train with sumone thats not huge and in shape thereself... i wuodlnt want to go train with sum skinny guy or sum fat guy...think about that moran.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

you think my trainer wants a reputation of his trainers not all being huge and ripped? i think not.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> who wants to come train with sumone thats not huge and in shape thereself... .


Well at least you admit it :lol: :lol:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

if thats what you want to call me go for it... you saw the picture... but thats cool its not like i said i wasnt in shape or ripped becuase i probably have a lower body fat than ne one in here... at 3.8 percent. weighing 150 and being 5'7 isnt to bad...but yall can rag on that all yall want cuz its about to be 170 and still same bf. oh and by the way...here in america we strive for excelence..not just average.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha good one man... good one.. yeah unless your "son" is a national champion muay thai kickboxer then it would end in total domination.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and yeah i disagree with you about ne one who gets a trainer cuz the way the look wont learn ne thing...they had to know how to get that way...tehy must know what there doing huh? yeah. put the 2 and 2 together..its not hard.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes your president trully is an excellent man and Hey I'll tell you what your armed forces are excellent to with all that friendly fire.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

you want to talk crap on the only super power remaining in this world? go ahead man go ahead dont make me count al lthe times we saved your asses. cough world war II cough... and whooped your asses...cough revolutionary war cough.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and yall are to much of pussys to keep your alliance and help out in war time such as now... ha shows how Honorable uk is.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

cmon young gun im waiting for your response


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

oh and devils quest you are in the field of martial arts huh? well maybe u will know what im talking about have you heard of tang soo do moo duk kwan? i am currently an instructor in that and ranking 2nd dan. also am a muay thai boxer and practice the gracie brazilian jiu jitsu


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

perthetic? hm havnt heard that one sam? maybe PAthetic?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> you want to talk crap on the only super power remaining in this world? go ahead man go ahead dont make me count al lthe times we saved your asses. cough world war II cough... and whooped your asses...cough revolutionary war cough.


lol man the crap never stops fallin out your gob does it!!!!!the us army are the best in the world right????like f**k,back in 1991 the us special forces were invited to take part in a compition along with the forien legion at their assult course,it tock the us over 8 and a half hours to complete were it was only 3 hours for the legion,pmsl and they are made up of the scum of the earth,great speical forces u got over there :lol: man i ant gonna waste my enegy on u boy,and thats all u are a boy!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Saved our asses in World War 2 the only reason you entered world war two was because of an attack from the Japanese. You should have been in the War from 1939 but your innate cowardice and lack of compassion for anything but yourselves left you to join in 1941. The turning point of the war my friend was Stalingrad and the Battle of Britain. And as far as the war goes now what is the reason your at war with Iraq. Do you know? Why should innocent Uk lives be lost because your president can't tell the differnce between a dictator with a s**t load of oil and a potential grobal terrorist threat.

Sorry touchy subject


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha alright man if u think the US is so weak name a war weve lost?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Vietnam in under 10 secs


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> haha alright man if u think the US is so weak name a war weve lost?


Hurricane :mrgreen:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah im sure all yall know so much... my older brother is a soldier and he came back last month for the holidays and he talked to us and said he cant explain what hes seen but if people here thinkt here is no weapons of mass destruction there then they are most definatly wrong...his group has found mass graves similar to the holocaust of people saddam has murdered at free will and burried in a mass grave 20 meters underground...now tell me is there no reason to be there?


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

we didnt win vietnam no one won vietnam.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

i can think of won yall def lost... and SHOULDA won by a large number...Revolutionary war.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Murdered at free will do you know of these people called Indians. Hey Saddam was an incredibly ruthless dictator who's removal I agree with but you lot couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Balance of payments deficit :mrgreen:

Iraq at the moment :mrgreen:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> we didnt win vietnam no one won vietnam.


LOL you were humbled by a force that wasn't even a fraction of your size.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Shouldn't this debate be on "Question Time" on Thursday? :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The war against a lack of stupidity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

TJisBack! said:


> perthetic? hm havnt heard that one sam? maybe PAthetic?


YAY  pathetics even beter! o n all this s**t bout you bein ace at martail arts, thats a load v crap! Your livin in your own little world! youv been watchin to many films with Anie and Bruce Lee in. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

half our size? yeah ok we coulda won that war and been just ruthless and nuked the s**t outa that whole country and make sure nothing ever grows there again. or we could be the good guys and try to take out certain people like we are doing in iraq right now...think about it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You mean like Nagasaki


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

nope that was all out war against teh country not against a certain group of people. we meant to whoop there asses


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha ok sam if you say so.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TJ can I ask a serious question. When its obvious there is no one on the board who likes you why are you posting.


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

because i like proving yall wrong...oh and i do plan on doing my stack and i do plan on puttin pics up here after im off.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

but you haven't proved anyone wrong once in a single post you have made. Seriously and no one cares how big you get we dont like or give a s**t about you. What are you gona do post pics and say I told you so and we'll all say great TJ bye, we don't care.

Do you have any friends


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

yep i have alot of friends actualy was homecoming king las year


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

and ive proved yall wrong on everything


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

*bails of hay blowing by*


----------



## TJisBack! (Dec 5, 2005)

haha OK?


----------

